# Best Western Best for Charging in UK



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Best Western will have 50 locations in the UK with Charging Stations by the end of May 2013. The Charging Stations allow eco-friendly electric car owners to charge up their car’s battery by plugging into the latest, future-proofed power.

Working alongside Zero Carbon World (ZCW), the no-nonsense charity committed to reducing the UK’s carbon footprint, bosses at Best Western have pledged that its green campaign will roll out to include half of its 270 hotels by September this year.

http://zerocarbonworld.org/news/best-western-best-for-charging-in-uk


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Caterer And Hotel Keeper - Best Western aims to have electric car charging stations at 135 hotels by September

The Green Car Website - Hotel group plans first nationwide EV charging network

Business Green - Best Western checks-in to electric motoring

BBC Radio 4 - You & Yours : Interview with Angela Burns Chairman of Best Western (start at 38:27)

Link2 - Hotel group rolls out electric car charging network

Best Western Blog - Rest & Charge with Best Western


----------

